# hexagon shape pompano jigs being used for bonita



## #1hookup (Aug 20, 2008)

hey ya'll i just was wondering if there was anyone who sold those jigs that were tearing up the bonita. I talked to a kid who owned a mold but forgot to get his name and number to buy some. I swear the action they produced did in the fish. I also was wondering if anyone knew how to find them on the net somewhere?


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

never heard of them but if you get a reply on this please pm me


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

That is classified information


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Freespool (1/3/2009)*That is classified information


Thats the PFF spirit.:banghead


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

I was thinking of turning some of the spearhead jigs I can pour into hex-ish heads. I screwed up pouring a jig yesterday and it came out looking similar to a hex head (sloped front). If you could figure out an easy way to cut or file the front part of the spearheadjig head into a slope, the action would be the similar.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

my cousin clinton has a mold for them and

my friends jeremy has a mold

they both fish alot at the pier and jeremy works at gulf breeze bait and tackle 

didnt we already have a go with this on the other forum

http://www.ecpff.com/

jeremy said he would sell some to you


----------



## Coryphaena (Oct 2, 2007)

Something like these?










If so, Dizzy Lizzy's on Cervantes sells them.....


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

No, its the shape of a lead jighead.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

<a href="http://s265.photobucket.com/albums/ii224/kingling95/?action=view&current=100_0894.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii224/kingling95/100_0894.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

that is one


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

just click on one of the blue highlighted lines and it will take you to the picture


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

classified.... if we told you, we'd have to kill you.:nonono


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

lead is soft enough to shape get a couple smoothie ovals and have at it with a filethen paint the sucker


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

got some of these from the big store in S. fort -

spanish do like 'em , I bet bo's would too .


----------

